

How to deal with startup competition - purpleturtle
https://medium.com/@Shapiro/how-to-deal-with-startup-competition-dd61899cade2

======
kelseyhightower
I gotta say this is such a well written post and especially timely for me. I'm
currently employed at a startup in a highly competitive market and I
constantly think about "time to market", and "the competition". The amount of
stress caused by those thoughts can become a distraction at times.

But the main thing that keeps me sane and motivated is the fact that we have
users that love our projects. I'm in a fortunate position where I get to meet
many of the people in our community, and get a constant reminder why we do
what we do.

The other hidden gem in this post is the fact that each new "competitor" who
enters your space can have a positive effect on everyone and actually grow the
market. While this means you won't obtain a monopoly, you'll have a bigger
arena to compete in.

Maybe more conversations like this one can help foster more healthy
competition between startups competing in the same space.

------
purpleturtle
Author here if anyone has further advice for me to weave into the post.

